# Your Dream



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

What are your most coveted aspirations for life? This could be career, fortune, fame, family, etc.

Mine was to become a writer of some sort, but sadly I think it's too late. I've read that most successful writers had begun very early and so the talent was able to blossom from a very young age. Similar to those prodigious pianists who reach exceptional levels when they're like 7 because they begin so early in life.


----------



## APP Adrian (Feb 14, 2013)

Career: I want to become a physician =D

fortune: Upper-middle class hopefully =D

Fame: eh. Don't really care much 

Family: hhmmmm I'll probably live alone and just focus on my career =D


----------



## Floccus Doda (May 31, 2012)

It's never too late to begin anything. I want to do a lot of things in life. I want to write, direct films, make music, contribute towards making this world a better place to live in. I am twenty-five years old now, and still hungry for success in those fields. Stories abound of writers and artists who were late bloomers, you and I could be one of those. Joseph Conrad, who is considered one of the greatest novelists in English, started writing seriously aged 36. He couldn't even speak proper English until his 20s. His first novel was published when he was 37. Charles Bukowski's works got noticed only at the age 49. Raymond Chandler, considered one of the finest writers of detective fiction, didn't start writing until he was 44, his first short story was published when he was 45.

So you see, you can still do it, Whattothink. You can't make a brand new start, but you can always make a brand new end. All the best.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Floccus Doda said:


> It's never too late to begin anything. I want to do a lot of things in life. I want to write, direct films, make music, contribute towards making this world a better place to live in. I am twenty-five years old now, and still hungry for success in those fields. Stories abound of writers and artists who were late bloomers, you and I could be one of those. Joseph Conrad, who is considered one of the greatest novelists in English, started writing seriously aged 36. He couldn't even speak proper English until his 20s. His first novel was published when he was 37. Charles Bukowski's works got noticed only at the age 49. Raymond Chandler, considered one of the finest writers of detective fiction, didn't start writing until he was 44, his first short story was published when he was 45.
> 
> So you see, you can still do it, Whattothink. You can't make a brand new start, but you can always make a brand new end. All the best.


Nice post, man. On Joseph Conrad, it's strange that you mentioned him; I'm absolutely obsessed with his novels right now. After reading his short story Outpost of Progress I was hooked. I went out and found Lord Jim and Heart of Darkness, fired through those, and am now on Nostromo. He is indeed a brilliant prose writer and a true visionary of human nature. After looking at his portrait, it's no mystery why: he's brilliant yet empty, emotionless. He's a mirror for the world. I look forward to reading all of his novels and many more great authors. Someone once said that if you don't have the time to read, you don't have the time or tools to write, so I'm going to try and devour as much as I possibly can in the coming years.

Good luck and happy reading to you, too!


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

I've considered a lot of different jobs. At my youngest I wanted to be a cop because I like the color blue. At 8 I took up karate and thought karate master, but I rack a disciprine and quit that after about a year. Then I wanted to be a game tester but I heard it actually isn't that great because you're only playing glitched games. After that I thought movie critic, but I suck as writing. I also considered video game developer which I'm still considering. I feel like any job would have it's ups and downs like I don't think there is a "dream job" out there for me.


----------



## Floccus Doda (May 31, 2012)

Don't forget to continue writing, Whattothink. And start sending your stories or whatever you write to ezines, websites, publishers. Good luck


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Mar 16, 2013)

Honestly I can't remember a time where I wanted to be rich or famous. And when I think back to when I was a kid I pretty much wanted to be everything under the sun. But if you were to ask me now what it was it may not be the moon but it's what I think I need to be truly happy. It would involve a job that I like, which I think I've got right now, spending it with someone I love, which I'm working on but definitely have a ways to go yet, and having enough money to pay my bills with enough money left over to occasionally do something nice. Also it would involve a place of my own, as right now I'm at home. Doesn't have to be a mansion just a place where I'm comfortable and comfortable showing to other people. A decent car, again nothing flashy but something I'm content with. And I do want to travel and I dream of someday visiting some places in Europe and some places down south in the sun.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

When I was younger I wanted to be a teacher and a writer. Now, I just want to find something I'm good at, enjoy, with which I can support myself. Family-wise, I dream of finding someone I click with, someone I want to spend each day with, someone who feels the same about me. I'd love to have children. Other than that, I hope to travel, feel more comfortable with myself and get the anxiety and depression under control.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

thing is i never had any dreams, but ive always wanted to be a mermaid and live in the ocean..


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

by the way i believe that u can become a successful writer, if ur passionate about something, u can do very well at it.


----------



## viryan23 (Dec 13, 2012)

I think I'm someone who has too many dreams but gets demotivated rather quickly. But I still get my hopes together to stay on track. My dream is just to simply be contented, whatever the situation is. It's sounds too idealistic even for me. But I've always done things that make happy, hopefully by not being too selfish at all.


----------



## alissadisa (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello to every one i think is i never had any dreams, but ive always wanted to be a mermaid and live in the ocean..and become chance r I wanted to be a teacher and a writer


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

My dream is to finish college, leave Ireland, work as a nurse in Australia, settle down marry and have children


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

My dream is to have a job that will be useful to the world, and I hope that I can inspire other people although I still can't tell what my dream is.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Leave Belgium, live in many diffirent countries for a few years then move on to the next place, travel as much as I can.

Oh and I'd love to own a motorcycle one day.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

to become an academic (professor) at a university in england, get married to my fiance and have a kid or two.


----------



## Hamster (Sep 3, 2009)

whattothink said:


> What are your most coveted aspirations for life? This could be career, fortune, fame, family, etc.
> 
> Mine was to become a writer of some sort, but sadly I think it's too late. I've read that most successful writers had begun very early and so the talent was able to blossom from a very young age. Similar to those prodigious pianists who reach exceptional levels when they're like 7 because they begin so early in life.


that's not true. if you're 24, then that's absolutely not the case! i'm trying to get a job in art and i do hear stories of kids studying art from when they were little. but then i read about famous artists and how some started in their 30's and later. and it's all about experience. you may write just one novel from your experiences that turns out to be a hit.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

Mastering anything takes time, you just have to put it in. the sooner you start the quicker it takes. If you put it off, it's only going to get more difficult.


----------



## Cot (Apr 8, 2013)

To have an extremely comfortable life with a caring loving family. Not pinpointing what type of girl, where to live etc as it would become artificial knowing already what a dream life would be and would not be loved.


----------



## liberateme (Apr 8, 2013)

I want to be free (my user name should reveal that). I want to generate an income without being imprisoned at a job that I can't stand. I also want to continue to develop skills for as long as I am alive so that I avoid stagnation.

Good friends are critical to my happiness. I haven't had much luck with that for most of my life, but now that I'm putting more effort into building relationships, there is potential for immediate change.

I essentially desire to take control of my life and experience everything that I think will be good to experience.


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

Career: I'd like to find a way to help other people with SA, or just help people somehow.

Fortune: I want to own a house.

Fame: A small group of friends that enjoy my company and respect me.

Family: I'd love to have more quality time with my daughter. Maybe once I'm well I'll meet my soul mate, although I can also envision a fulfilling life without a spouse (it may actually be easier, given my past relationships).

Other: Get well obviously.

Cheers


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

blue the puppy said:


> to become an academic (professor) at a university in england, get married to my fiance and have a kid or two.


It always baffles me why anyone would want to come to England. :S


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

My dreams aren't too big, just big enough to be achieved and that makes them so much better!
They are everything!


----------

